
The Return of Perry Rhodan (1998) - Tomte
https://www.sfsite.com/vault/john38.htm
======
PurpleRamen
That was 20 years ago. Appearently, Vector Enterprises didn't release another
issue and the series ended again after just 4 issues. Another attempt started
2006, an english release of the Lemuria-Mini-series. Released 1 of 6 books as
print. But 2015/2016 they finally achived a full ebook-release.

Considering that Perry Rhodan today has nearly 3000 issues of the main-series,
some dozen mini-series, some hundreds paperbook-stories, a long running spin-
off (Atlan) with 1000+ issues and mini-series of it's own, and meanwhile even
a reboot-series (Perry Rhodan Neo), its's puzzeling that the franchise never
got any kind of lasting success in english.

------
zaarn
I loved Perry Rhodan until like Silver Book 120 or so, though I do have even
the recent ones. It's a very good scifi series.

